# Wheel upgrades...



## RolandsuperX (17 Nov 2013)

Any suggestions people..?? Currently using Ksyrium Equipes so thought about Ksy Elite S`s!! .. but what about the Race 23s and 24s from wheelsmiths, read some amazing reviews... 

ps, clinchers only..


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Nov 2013)

What's the main use? How heavy? I'm guessing you don't want another set of what you already have. What's your budget?
There are quite a few post on the subject....


----------



## RolandsuperX (17 Nov 2013)

80-81kg ... decent paced long distance mixed terrian rides with alot of climbing.. 1/2 decent bike handler so not very hard on equipment..

Budget... max £700 exc tires etc..


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2013)

Race use or not?

For racing, you HAVE to go tubular.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Race use or not?
> 
> For racing, you HAVE to go tubular.


Speaking of Tubulars, how did your Farsports perform in your CX race? Review? 

As to the OP, you will really struggle to get a bad wheel set for £700. As above though, it depends on intended use. If it is for all year round bullet proof light wheels then something from wheelsmiths wouldn't be the worst idea in thew world. I can highly recommend the Ksyrium Elites you mentioned as my brother rides them year round on his Rose Xeon, they are bomb proof and nearly half your budget. I can also recommend somewthing like Fulcrum 1's and Fulcrum zero's for an all year round wheel set. Bomb proof would be my description and a shade under 1500grams these days. 

As Vamp says though, if you are racing then get Tubs. For the same money as clincher, they are lighter and offer superior ride quality - IMO. 
I am actually someone who doesn't mind using tubs year round on one of my bikes. Just carry a spare tub and/or some sealant. One man once said "life is too short not to ride tubs on a daily basis". As for the "what if you get two punctures argument", well how many cyclists carry two spare tubes for clinchers anyway? With tubs if you tape a spare to the bike and carry a can of sealant you should be set for most eventualities. 

If clinchers are your thing though then ignore the last paragraph. Happy shopping.


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Speaking of Tubulars, how did your Farsports perform in your CX race? Review?
> 
> As to the OP, you will really struggle to get a bad wheel set for £700. As above though, it depends on intended use. If it is for all year round bullet proof light wheels then something from wheelsmiths wouldn't be the worst idea in thew world. I can highly recommend the Ksyrium Elites you mentioned as my brother rides them year round on his Rose Xeon, they are bomb proof and nearly half your budget. I can also recommend somewthing like Fulcrum 1's and Fulcrum zero's for an all year round wheel set. Bomb proof would be my description and a shade under 1500grams these days.
> 
> ...



Only got to race them for the first time today. Be patient young Padawan, a review is on the way. With pictures and everything. Came third today, best result of season, so that gives a clue how the review might go 

@OP the tubs versus clinchers argument is a wash as far as I am concerned for road use, but for CX tubs rule supreme. For a lot of reasons that I can expand on if you are interested.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Only got to race them for the first time today. Be patient young Padawan, a review is on the way. With pictures and everything. Came third today, best result of season, so that gives a clue how the review might go
> 
> @OP the tubs versus clinchers argument is a wash as far as I am concerned for road use, but for CX tubs rule supreme. For a lot of reasons that I can expand on if you are interested.


Look forward to the review. Defo consider them at that weight and at that price.


----------



## stumpy66 (17 Nov 2013)

Shimano dura ace, can be had for £599, top wheels


----------



## RolandsuperX (18 Nov 2013)

No racing gents.... if I was it would be tubs all the way...

While were on the subject of tasty ali hoops, what about brake block options??


----------



## VamP (19 Nov 2013)

I am a big fan of Ambrosio rims - what about some handbuilt Excellights on hubs of your choice? GHPII for the brake pads, nothing else comes close for wet performance and they are kind to rims too.


----------



## RolandsuperX (23 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> what about some handbuilt Excellights on hubs of your choice?.


 
There quite a narrow rim aren`t they, like the idea of the wider tyre profile given by the 23mm width rims......

Many thanx for the brake pad advice....


----------



## RolandsuperX (1 Dec 2013)

Gone for some Ksyrium Elite S`s.....


----------



## VamP (1 Dec 2013)

RolandsuperX said:


> Gone for some Ksyrium Elite S`s.....



Good wheels.


----------



## RolandsuperX (9 Dec 2013)

First time out with the new wheels today and really impressed with them...


----------



## Howard (10 Dec 2013)

Extra round?


----------



## RolandsuperX (10 Dec 2013)

Howard said:


> Extra round?


 
Yes indeedy.....


----------



## Moss (4 Feb 2014)

I have Ksyrium Elite - S - on my best bike. Like em very much...

Cyclo cross bike has 4ZA Cirrus Wheels; I'd recommend them to anyone who rides a cyclo cross bike! Light weight, nice bearings and for climbing, they're brilliant.


----------



## RolandsuperX (23 Apr 2014)

My bike after a great ride along the South Downs way t`other day....







Still can`t belive how nice it rides....


----------



## RolandsuperX (1 Feb 2015)

Wheels felt good for a while but bearings became a bit of an issue as did a snapped spoke, ended up selling them on in favour of custom build from Strada.. hope hubs - sapim spokes - dt swiss R460 rims...


----------

